# is a pistol grip really worth it for turkey?



## ronnieluvstohunt (Apr 27, 2012)

Toying with the idea of throwing one on the ol 870 supermag.  

I am left handed (so i need the universal pistol grip) but I just dont know if its worth investing in new stocks or upgrading to a benelli m2 with a pistol grip...

Thoughts on the pistol grip benefit/flaw for the turkey hunter?  I have never needed it but it seems kind of cool.


Ron Paul 2012


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 27, 2012)

Id like to know also can get a steady grip for the black eagle for low. Just not sure if i want to make it a dedicated turkey gun. From what I hear its a love hate relationship you love it or hate it.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 27, 2012)

yes


----------



## harryrichdawg (Apr 28, 2012)

Get a ShurShot stock.  I love mine.  I've actually got an extra one (black) if you're interested, PM me.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 28, 2012)

I want one for my 835


----------



## REEFD (Apr 28, 2012)

YES!!!! All my turkey guns have them.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 28, 2012)

absolutely not worth it...............


----------



## Killdee (Apr 28, 2012)

I just put a sure shot on my 870 20 and like it just fine so far.


----------



## stumpy1 (Apr 28, 2012)

I love my shur shot for my 11-87 it feels great and it seems to dampen the recoil 

Stumpy


----------



## DMP (Apr 28, 2012)

I put one on my 835 three years ago and will never turkey hunt with a regular stock again....


----------



## mudpie82 (Apr 28, 2012)

yes i love mine on my 870 sm


----------



## hawglips (Apr 29, 2012)

There is no need for it, but that isn't the point.  It's all about what you want.   If you want one, get one.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, you can kill em just fine without it but try it, dont like it, they are easy to resell. My first hunt yesterday with the sure shot on ended up with 4 jakes coming in so no kill, but I felt more solid in my hold and way more comfortable holding in shooting position for a good while. To me it even carries better.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 29, 2012)

Can someone post a pic?  I too want to do something with my 870............first things first though, I am trying to get the mag cap with the swivel stud, so I can put a sling on it.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Apr 29, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Can someone post a pic?  I too want to do something with my 870............first things first though, I am trying to get the mag cap with the swivel stud, so I can put a sling on it.



Look at the 3rd one down, the 870 SPS Turkey/Predator w/scope.  That's a ShurShot stock.  The set is about $80 at BPS.  I bought a used black buttstock first and liked it so much that I bought the camo set later.  You can find the mag caps with sling swivel studs used on gunbroker and ebay.  Don't pay $30 for one new.

http://remington.com/product-families/firearms/shotgun-families/pump-action-model-870.aspx


----------



## mattech (Apr 29, 2012)

Not to highjack this thread, but does anyone know where I can find one n realtreeapg for a Mossberg 935? I have been looking and cannot find one.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw the mag swivel cap new at Midway for 16$ I believe, they are about 30+ elsewhere.Here is a pic of my 20 gauge project with the Remington Sure Shot stock in black, If yours is a 12 there is several 870 camo stock/forearm packages on ebay and amazon that say all 870s but they wont fit a 20 gauge.

link to ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Remington-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item2ebb7c10e8#ht_4030wt_952


----------



## ridgestalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Bfriendly instead of spending the money on a swivel cap i just took a piece of para cord made a loop threw cap an tie a good knot inside cap where it wont pull out.Works great for a sling an dont cost ya nothing hardly.

I put a sure shot stock on my 870 before season an really liked using it this year. It does make it easier to hold tight an keep me in good shooting form longer an just plain more comfortable for me.Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 29, 2012)

ridgestalker said:


> Bfriendly instead of spending the money on a swivel cap i just took a piece of para cord made a loop threw cap an tie a good knot inside cap where it wont pull out.Works great for a sling an dont cost ya nothing hardly.
> 
> I put a sure shot stock on my 870 before season an really liked using it this year. It does make it easier to hold tight an keep me in good shooting form longer an just plain more comfortable for me.Here is a pic of mine.



Thats a good looking gun, is it dipped? I'm still deciding on mine, thinking about dipped in MO bottomland.

Whatever you do get you a non slip type sling, I fought my 1300 for 25 years with it slipping and sliding, this 20 came with this one and I love it.


----------



## ridgestalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Killdee said:


> Thats a good looking gun, is it dipped? I'm still deciding on mine, thinking about dipped in MO bottomland.
> 
> Whatever you do get you a non slip type sling, I fought my 1300 for 25 years with it slipping and sliding, this 20 came with this one and I love it.



No its not dipped.I put the mossy oak skin graphics kit in obession on it.
Its like $30 plus shipping for the kit an has held up great so far.I want to get it dipped but if this stuff last i doubt i will.There is a thread with a bunch of guns in it done with the skin kits.Some in bottomland in there.Tittle is another mossy gun skin.  I am cheap on the sling side.I just change the one off my deer rifle to my turkey gun an so forth. I bet one of them claw slings would be nice though an would not have to correct it on my shoulder all the time.


----------



## REEFD (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's my old 1100(1974) with a sure shot, there are so much more comfortable especially when that bird is hung up close for a while and you can't move a muscle.I'm having it dipped in Bottomland this winter, had the barrel cut down to 24 inches, rethreaded it and adding a sumtoy. I love that 20 Killdee!


----------



## ccleroy (Apr 29, 2012)

What you want is a Speedfeed 4, IMO the sureshot adds to much weight and bulk....this is my Benelli with it on....I've handled all stocks and this is by far the best.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 29, 2012)

ridgestalker said:


> No its not dipped.I put the mossy oak skin graphics kit in obession on it.
> Its like $30 plus shipping for the kit an has held up great so far.I want to get it dipped but if this stuff last i doubt i will.There is a thread with a bunch of guns in it done with the skin kits.Some in bottomland in there.Tittle is another mossy gun skin.  I am cheap on the sling side.I just change the one off my deer rifle to my turkey gun an so forth. I bet one of them claw slings would be nice though an would not have to correct it on my shoulder all the time.



Thats funny, I have done the same thing with the slings for years. I broke down and bought a non slip for my deer rifle last year and it is great. This 20 gauge, the guy I bought it from threw in the sling and several boxs of shells for 20$ extra and the sling was paid for this Saturday's hunt. I'm gona ck out that skin kit.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Apr 29, 2012)

This what I have and I like it. I've got a Rem 870 without the tactical stock & pistol grip that laid birds down too.   It really comes down to what you feel the most comfortable with.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 30, 2012)

WOW!  Somehow I just got real excited again...........gonna have to stash some cash

You guys got some Very cool Shotguns!  Glad my 870 just has the plain ole wood stock............no pain changing it out

Thanks Ridgestalker, I have been checking out Ebay and no doubt thats where I'll get one.


----------



## Coon Dog (Apr 30, 2012)

*Sureshot stocks*

I bought 1 when they first came out with them put it on my 870 super mag stock will have to  be dremeled down if you just shoot a bead like me they are made for rifle sights and im to rough to have sights or scope on my gun and never will have anything but a bead on mine so I had to dremel my stock down on both sides so I could get my head down on the stock to see my  bead right to shoot that stupid monte carlo stock  design but worth having one will never have a turkey gun without one love it can hold better and sit more comfortable


----------

